# Working out...



## THROBiX (Oct 5, 2008)

-


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

It's made a huge difference in my SA for me. I notice that the day after I lift I just feel more comfortable around social situations and sometimes even crave conversations. I ususally lift 2 hours before I go to bed. I've done some reading on it in the past and read that a lifting does boost your seritonin levels, seritonin imbalance in your brain is what causes SA. I've read many times that the best natural anti depressant is exercise. Once you get into it, it really feels so fantastic to have your arms pumped up after a workout. All this is coming from a guy who used to hate to lift weights until I got bored one night tried it and came to love it's effects.

I've definitly noticed a difference in my muscle mass. Three coworkers have commented to me recently that I look thinner or taller. One female coworker thinks I look like a polish muscle man. I have definitly noticed a difference in the look of my arms as well, much leaner and larger diameter. It certainly boosts my self confidence.

This is the plan I'm on.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/sclark70.htm


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, working out can be a good thing. Just remember that you're going to be sore and really sore during the first couple weeks. You can't let that discourage you though cause once your body gets used to it, then you'll start being able to lift more and have more energy, and you won't really feel sore unless you do an intense workout, but you'll start seeing results.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

I always start then stop. Its so hard to keep it consistent. Argh, I will do it. I will do it. I will do it.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, actually I'm going to try to start a workout routine today. I'm going to try to do yoga twice a week and pilates once a week (I really wanted to do kickboxing because it's higher impact and burns more calories, but my schedule conflicts, so it's yoga with the hippies for now). It's really nerve-wracking being in a group workout, but I'm going to force myself to stick with it.

I've also heard from nearly every psychiatrist that I've had that working out will help SA. So I guess we'll see about that.

And good luck to ya.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, i started working out a while ago. Was last year i think, but i had to stop for several months due to an operation. Anyhow.. it helps, i think. I always feel great after exercise, and i'm sure it does have some effect on countering depression. I also look better which gives me more confidence. It's a lot of effort if you're not used to it, but i think it's worth it  I lift weights mon / wed / fri and do some cardio on saturdays.


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Sore, yeah that is why I do it right before bed. I sleep through the worst of it.

It is hard keeping a routine, I find the best way is to just set a time every other day and have 3 basic exercises. I actually set my alarm clock on my cell so that way if I'm here in front of the computer I can better keep track of time. When the phone rings I get up and go over to the bench lift through my exercises and return to whatever fun thing I was doing. I usually lift for 30- 45 minutes


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm at a point where I can consistently go jogging every saturday morning/noon and I'm making good progress there.

It's harder to make me do push-ups or do "weigth lifting" using my backpack (containing various equipment and plastic bottles with water to make it heavier) consistently. I've been neglecting this part for most of this week - should definitely start to get rough on myself to get my sorry carcass back to work.

I cannot get myself to go to a fitness centre or somesuch - having other people around tends to kill my motivation for some reason.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i work out...ive now dedicated myself to it, cause i just want to get big so i can body people on the basketball court cause im sick of being pushed around...and because its 'good' for anxiety, and i want a positive body image...ive been working out for a month straight now...im six foot five and wiegh about one eighty five, my goal is to wiegh two twenty, which i know will take time but thats what i want...i just force myself to work out, i really dont want to do it, but i just make myself, cause i know it has to build some type of confedence and work ethic....


----------



## OpportunityStops (Sep 25, 2008)

Mnster said:


> Sore, yeah that is why I do it right before bed. I sleep through the worst of it.
> 
> It is hard keeping a routine, I find the best way is to just set a time every other day and have 3 basic exercises. I actually set my alarm clock on my cell so that way if I'm here in front of the computer I can better keep track of time. When the phone rings I get up and go over to the bench lift through my exercises and return to whatever fun thing I was doing. I usually lift for 30- 45 minutes


it's funny you mention bodybuilding.com.. I actually have an account there, it's probably one of the most motivating websites i've ever seen.


----------



## ah_bon (Oct 12, 2008)

It's been almost 2 months since I've been lifting weights consitantly and I love it! I feel a lot better because it makes me feel like I'm improving myself and it gives me hope. I feel that in a year or two I'll be more comfortable with my body image.


----------



## random222 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, exercising really does reduce the depression. I run with a stopwatch and pace/race with myself. It's really fun.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I just started a diet/workout this week. I'm easing myself into it, verrrrrry slowly.
I'm about 50 pounds overweight so I'm also doing cardio but I didn't do that until today. For the first week, I'm focusing mostly on eating right. I'm going to lift Tuesdays/Thursdays/Saturdays with 15 minutes on my elliptical immediately after, and on Mondays/Wednesdays/Fridays I'm going to do 20 minutes of high intensity interval training.
I'm sooooo weak when it comes to lifting weights though. I have a weight bench in my bedroom, and I only do 5 exercises.
Here is what I do:
Bench Press-90 lbs-8 reps(twice)
Bench Press-95 lbs-8 reps(twice)
Bicep Curl-15 lbs-8 reps(per arm, twice)
Bicep Curl-20 lbs-8 reps(per arm, twice)
Upright Row-15 lbs-8 reps(per arm, twice)
Upright Row-20 lbs-8 reps(per arm, twice)
Chest Raises-30 lbs-8 reps(four times)
15 bicycle kick sit-up's(four times)

That is just for Week 1, I'm going to add 5 pounds to each set, each week(or two).

Not looking to get big, just lean and I'm giving myself plenty of time. I want to be at my goal weight and measurement by the end of March but I won't stop then.

I am PRAYING this helps with my depression, at least, so I can get motivated to beat SA. I hope it works for all of you as well.


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah last week a got lazy and said whatever didn't exercise, to much was going on. I was depressed like really bad the whole week. Angry at work and frustrated with simple things, everything socially really seemed to bite me. I was seriously wondering what went wrong with me. Then I remembered that I slouched my work out. So I started it back up right away and noticed a positive improvement right away. I'm not saying it cured me but it does help a lot. I'm thinking I'm stuck lifting weights every other day till I die.lol I'm really getting into it now with the protein shakes and eating better fats. So far I haven't noticed a difference. But, I'm still only on my first week of it.

I'm a huge guy 230lbs 6.3 but I still only bench 95lb's I do high reps 5 reps 5 sets 90 seconds between sets. I toss small amounts of weight on the bar every month or when I can. I'm sure my max is way more then that but I don't have spotter. I lift in my basement at like 2am after work. I curl 30lb's same high rep. I only do upper body exercises on the bench, being a biker and fat guy my legs are huge.


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome man

Working out is great, it makes you feel better because you're relieving stress, blocking out negative thoughts, and improving your looks at the same time.

One thing I would suggest that REALLY helps you make real progress is log everything you do that way next time you can go alittle bit further.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

never had anything but negative experiences from working out... wish i could say it ever made me feel better, relieved stress instead of creating it or did anything positive.

anyway this is the positive forum so how do all of you keep motivation to go?


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

There is a bit of resistance at first. You don't like it much at all at first, you get really sore which is sort of frustrating. But, after 2 weeks of a steady program you body builds resistance and you really crave it and appreciate it. Just the way your muscles get all pumped up like just feels so good. You feel more confident like, you feel different in your body, you feel healthy like. When you start to lean out and see muscle gain it's a huge boost of self confidence. Just lifting alone give betters my confidence as I feel I'm making positive changes in myself.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I worked out for a while (over a year), but I've gotten lazy recently. When I worked out, I just used a barbell and some dumbbells, nothing fancy. Exrx.net is a great place to find workouts and exercises.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think one of the biggest mistakes you can make is working out TOO much...i used to do that, lift heavily every other day and thought I would see massive gains in weeks. That just got me nowhere. I learned that resting is what builds your body...now I lift a maximum of 3 days a week and I have noticed MUCH more improvement. Each time you work out you must slowly and gradually increase the workout intensity or else you will see no gains.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^Right, though you could always alternate cardio days and strength days. 

OP, if you're a skinny guy (ectomorph) you won't gain or retain muscle easily...but regardless, working out is still worth the effort. Make sure you eat a protein bar or drink a protein shake after you exercise though. If you're just starting out you'll need probably a total of 90-100mg per day for your body weight, from what I understand.


----------

